# Is my dalmation molly pregnant?



## Finlayh00 (10 mo ago)

I e never had a pregnant molly as I've only had them for about a month or so anyway I'm not sure of she's just fat or about to drop


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes. Most live bearers are always pregnant when kept in a mixed sex sorority/community


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Pregnant


----------

